

Things the Google Play Store Should Add, Change - 6thSigma
http://aschuenemann.com/things-the-google-play-store-should-add-slash-change

======
bodiam
I've added it as a comment to the blog, but to keep it central, I'll add it
here:

Having migrated from iOS to Android, the thing I miss the most is 'does this
app contain In App Purchases, and if so, which one'. For me it's mostly a
critical criteria to either download it (if it's a lite version, containing an
IAP for the full one, ie the non-consumable as you call it) or a skip it (if
it contains 'buy 15000 pieces of gold for $5, ie the consumables).

At the moment, I trust almost none of the games on Android, since even some of
the ones you buy contain IAP, and there's no way to find out before installing
them.

~~~
bane
I also one of those terrible Android users that pretty much populates my phone
with just free apps. Navigating play to sort out the free from the paid apps
is an unbelievable chore. I'm not going to buy an app when I'm looking for
free ones, period. Having no way to simply browse free apps makes the play
store so unusable that I never actually go to it.

On the occasion that I _do_ want to buy an app, I never find it through the
store either, it's 100% a referral from someplace else.

~~~
op12op12
What are you talking about? It's very easy both on the phone and on the
desktop to browse free apps and games.

Free apps list:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/collection/topselling_fre...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/collection/topselling_free)

Free games list:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/category/GAME/collection/...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/category/GAME/collection/topselling_free)

They also break down paid vs free in specific categories, like free finance
apps:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/category/FINANCE/collecti...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/category/FINANCE/collection/topselling_free)

~~~
mwilcox
I think he means he wants free apps that have no IAPs.

------
QuasiAlon
I would add: a better way to handle spam / hate reviews on your app's page on
google play. Personally I've got a couple that for some reason keep appearing
before great positive reviews, although the hate ones were down voted by many.

------
ape4
It has beta testing [https://support.google.com/googleplay/android-
developer/answ...](https://support.google.com/googleplay/android-
developer/answer/3131213?hl=en)

~~~
radley
I think he wants Google Play to serve alphas and betas as live apps to the
public with a small warning tag:

"Google could provide an open Alpha/Beta system which lists the app on the
Play Store as they normally would, but the app would have an Alpha/Beta tag
next to the name so that users know what they're getting into. "

------
diziet
The Google Play Store should add an API. iOS is far ahead in API access to the
data about apps compared to Android.

------
jyf1987
everytime when i use google play store's searching service, i would say `fuck
you google` again.

